# Bachmann 38 ton shay wiring



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I recently bought a 38 ton 2T shay. (bachmann) As it is used it did not come with a manuel. I need to know where to tap into the rear pc board to hook up batt control and disconect the track pickups. Can someone help me please.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I converted one to batteries and found it easier to remove the entire Bachmann electronics board. I was able to get an AirWire receiver, Phoenix P-5 speaker and 12V, 4.5AH batteries completely out of sight in the engine.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless it was a DCC ready Shay you will have to get into the trucks to remove the ball bearing pick ups to isolate the motors.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

It is a dcc ready and I was able to trace some wires to keep it simple. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

In that case it is probably going to be simpler to trace out where the various wires go and then rip out the Bachmann pcb's and wiring. 
Bear in mind that if the lighting uses LED's you will need to see where the dropping resistors are before dumping the Bachmann pcb's.


----------

